# Made a few more hybrids last weekend



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 30, 2021)

Some Buckeye, Ceanothus Burl castings I did for pen blanks. I also used some of the pistachio I got from @Byron Barker with aluminum honeycomb and a couple of stabilized maple burl. Thanks for looking, hope you like them!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2021)

These are intensely colorful! Will make some spectacular pens! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 30, 2021)

Dang you've become a master at the color separation! Beautiful work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 30, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> These are intensely colorful! Will make some spectacular pens! Chuck


Thank you sir!


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 30, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang you've become a master at the color separation! Beautiful work!!


Thanks Eric I appreciate that!


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 30, 2021)

The first 3 blanks I so much want- reminds me of one of my favorite guitarist Steve Vai, Ibanez Jem, 2K DNA drip swirl guitar! Those blanks are awesome!


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 30, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> The first 3 blanks I so much want- reminds me of one of my favorite guitarist Steve Vai, Ibanez Jem, 2K DNA drip swirl guitar! Those blanks are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 212022


WOW!!! That is freaking awesome! The colors are definitely very close!


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 30, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> WOW!!! That is freaking awesome! The colors are definitely very close!


If there is interest I can post that first set of pen blanks here for sale.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow Don, someone is going to accuse you of knowing what you are doing……like me!!! Great job and inspiration.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 30, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> If there is interest I can post that first set of pen blanks here for sale.


Just post em. Somebody gonna wanna look a little deeper in em!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2021)

Gorgeous work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 30, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Wow Don, someone is going to accuse you of knowing what you are doing……like me!!! Great job and inspiration.


Thank you so much! I sure do like doing them. Now if I can just find time to learn how to use my new lathe i can actually make something from them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 30, 2021)

I'd say you could post them all and sell them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Jun 30, 2021)

@Don Van Dyne I hereby nominate you to start the next pen blank exchange and as the nominator, I also hereby declare the starter box comes to me first.  

Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Byron Barker (Jun 30, 2021)

Those are incredible! Looks like a Van Gogh painting. You ever get any Sweet Plum from me? It would be great for your projects. Super dense and deep auburn color with loads of voids and checking.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 1, 2021)

Byron Barker said:


> Those are incredible! Looks like a Van Gogh painting. You ever get any Sweet Plum from me? It would be great for your projects. Super dense and deep auburn color with loads of voids and checking.


I have a box coming from you currently (shipped by boat) not sure when to expect it but I sure am looking forward to it!


----------



## Byron Barker (Jul 1, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> I have a box coming from you currently (shipped by boat) not sure when to expect it but I sure am looking forward to it!


Forgot about that! I was just wondering how many orders I’ve got floating around the ocean at the moment. Hope it gets to you soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

